# Winnie



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Winnie is getting so big now. 15 weeks and already 8kg. She is such a cutie


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's adorable love her eyebrows! Love the second picture beautiful poo's


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Look at all those lovely poos you have!

Winnie is such a sweetie.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Thank you. I love the second pic too, although I have to now sit on the floor!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful!
Winnie is the same weight as Dot


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Beautiful!
> Winnie is the same weight as Dot


Ah...Winnie is a standard Cockapoo


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

As 15 weeks! Growing up fast!

She's gorgeous and thanks for the update! Lucky mummy!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

thank you for those great pics, she is fab.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is lovely but I have to say the photo makes my heart ache a little, she is exactly what I want. Only solution is A LOT more photos of her please!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Thank you. I love the second pic too, although I have to now sit on the floor!!


All gorgeous Claire, Winnie is definitely a looker - and it looks like you have some good grooming going on there?
Any more in the pipeline??


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Thanks guys. They are so great together although Nellie is definitely BOSS!! 
Of course I will post more pics as she grows...getting her to keep still long enough though is another matter.

Ha Tracey def no more for me!!!! When is your 3rd arriving?  Not sure about the grooming though Nellie won't let me near her  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Thanks guys. They are so great together although Nellie is definitely BOSS!!
> Of course I will post more pics as she grows...getting her to keep still long enough though is another matter.
> 
> Ha Tracey def no more for me!!!! When is your 3rd arriving?  Not sure about the grooming though Nellie won't let me near her  x


No more for me either..... My very good friend is letting her adorable Maisie have a litter, I've told her under no circumstances to let me have one!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> No more for me either..... My very good friend is letting her adorable Maisie have a litter, I've told her under no circumstances to let me have one!!


Come on. Ruby would love a little brother. You have enough LYDs


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Come on. Ruby would love a little brother. You have enough LYDs


R&R would bully it and torment it like they used to with poor boo!!
We have a new golden retriever puppy next door - thankfully she will be bigger than R&R eventually, so hopefully she, beauty will stand a chance  x


----------

